# Sticky  Licence.... Do you need one?



## Lord Vetinari

I have been browsing the exotic mammals part of this forum for a while now. I have noticed that questions regarding licencing crop up every few days.... 

Because I am the helpful sort for future information here is the link to the DEFRA list of animals covered by the Dangerous Wild Animals Act: 

http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf

Anything _not_ on the list does _not_ require a licence. However it may be covered by other legislation such as CITES. 

Preliminary information on applying for a DWA Licence can be found here: 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/124942-how-get-dwa-license.html

Although geared towards snakes and other reptiles the information is still correct. 

Hopefully that will help some... : victory:


----------



## feorag

Good idea! Maybe a mod could 'sticky' it so people can find it easily to save the same threads cropping up all the time?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

feorag said:


> Good idea! Maybe a mod could 'sticky' it so people can find it easily to save the same threads cropping up all the time?


Could be an idea! Or at least point people in the direction of it. 

There are enough misconceptions about the DWAA as it is.


----------



## Pouchie

feorag said:


> Good idea! Maybe a mod could 'sticky' it so people can find it easily to save the same threads cropping up all the time?


sticked : victory:


----------



## feorag

Pouchie said:


> sticked : victory:


:2thumb:


----------



## minicb

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/HomeAndCommunity/InYourHome/AnimalsAndPets/DG_181824

Wild animals you need a licence for: 

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2007/2465/schedule/made


----------



## Lord Vetinari

minicb said:


> Keeping wild animals : Directgov - Home and community
> 
> Wild animals you need a licence for:
> 
> http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2007/2465/schedule/made


Admit it.... 

you didn't read the first post did you.... :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## csb3423

minicb said:


> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/HomeAndC...Pets/DG_181824
> 
> Wild animals you need a licence for:
> 
> http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2.../schedule/made





_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------

